# "Misses Everyone has them" This was the worst tim



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Alright here it goes. Up until this point I have not missed a buck. I have waited until I have a really good shot. On Thursday i went out to get one more night in before the rifle season. I saw that nice 5x5 that i had posted on the "Hows the year been going" On the previous Thursday, so with him in mind i took to the stand. I got on stand at about 2P.M. Before I could even fasten my belt i heard deer. I could hear a buck thrashing in the brush about 400 yards away. Within 20 minutes i saw a big doe coming at me. She came straight in to me and in my head i was thinking she would be a good doe to shoot because she was a big hunched back doe. Probably a dry doe. So i was fully intending on shooting her. When she was about 25 yards away i heard more deer coming from where she came from. I saw a doe running the ridge and a large deer behind her. "Buck"??? I figured it was because this is a common sight during rut. They ran around in the woods about three hundred yards away, catching glimpses throught the heavy woods. 
The doe worked her way closer, and by this point they were walking. As they walked through a clearing about 100 yards away the I was reaassured. That it was indeed a buck. They worked there way in and the does walked right by me, the buck followed about 50 yards behind the does following there every move. I saw how large the buck was, and forced myself not to look at his antlers, because he was by far the biggest whitetail i had ever seen. He was a extremely large 6x6.

I forced myself to prepare for a shot because the way he was comming it was inevidable. The does were about 20 yards behind me and he was 30 infront. The does were spooked by a stupid farm cat mousing. They ran about 15 yards to the side. AHHHH I was mad. The buck still proceeded. He came by about 25 yards away. On a trail I haden't cleared very well. I made up my mind that i was going to shoot. I barried the pin in his chest and shot. The arrow was right on course, and i honestly remember thinking well that cost me $500 at the Taxadermist, because it was dead on, UNTIL the one tiny tiny branch i haden't cut turned the arrow 90degrees about four yards away from the deer. :******: Wow I watched the deer that everyone hunts a life time for run off into my dreams. I could have jumped out of my stand I was so mad.

Ok you heard my sob story, let's hear everyones worst miss. This has to relate to a few of you. All I can say is i hope he makes it through rifle, because he was a monster. AAAAAAHHHHHHHH. :******: :******:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Dont give your hopes up!!!! You still may have a chance. I have missed a few deer but this year, i had waited it out for a big boy and sure enough, last sunday he came in, put the pin high on his shoulder- why i dont know and it hit its mark, trailed him for 500 yards and found him alive. Have seen him several times since last sunday so there still might be a chance :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

So your telling me theres a chance??

Thats one of my favorite movie Quotes.
Well im really worried that he left the area, because the farmer went into the pasture and roundup his cattle on Friday at like 2 PM. What a good day to do that huh.. I was kinda upset, but what can i do. I have a gut feeling that he got chased out of the area. There was 6 four wheelers, 4 horses. and about 5 guys on foot. So the whole area got covered. I wasn't there the whole time, but i bet there was deer flying out of there. The road hunters probably had a field day, because there is alot of deer in that piece.

I guess we will see. Im going to leave it alone for a while and hopefully he is still there.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Even with the roundup it will only take a few days until the deer will be back into that lower pressure area. Your big deer might bring a few buddies with him too as the rut appears to be very close.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

More like one in a million?, so your telling me theres a chance!! Great quote!! I wouldnt be worried- i am sur ethe deer didnt get to worked up- i am sure that they know danger when they see it, He'll be around


----------

